# Would you have your bike painted in club colours



## derrick (3 Nov 2015)

A couple of guy's in the club decided they would, There does seem to be a bit of interest from other club members.


----------



## mjr (3 Nov 2015)

Your club is Radioshack-Leopard-Trek??? I wondered what happened to them!


----------



## LocalLad (3 Nov 2015)

Would get expensive of you moved and changed clubs


----------



## steveindenmark (3 Nov 2015)

Not if it were those colours.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Nov 2015)

I certainly wouldn't paint the forks and stays to match the carpet....


----------



## Pumpkin the robot (3 Nov 2015)

Matching curtains and carpet?


----------



## snorri (3 Nov 2015)

I might have had to if I was in the military.


----------



## PaulSB (3 Nov 2015)

Well I voted yes but only because I would BUY a bike which matched our club colours which are black and green. I have a black and green Dolan. 

I'd only make that choice if the matching colour was available. Generally I prefer very neutral to black.


----------



## Booyaa (3 Nov 2015)

Yeah probably, depending on the colours.


----------



## Dark46 (14 Nov 2015)

Would be different, sounds good but don't know of the cost?


----------



## DCLane (14 Nov 2015)

I wouldn't have it painted in them but my Whyte MTB is in the club colours anyway.


----------



## Soltydog (14 Nov 2015)

You'd have to be a bit OCD to do such a thing  oh hang on a minute


----------



## G3CWI (14 Nov 2015)

Our club has trouble deciding what its colours are so any attempt to paint a bike in them would be doomed to fail.


----------



## mustang1 (14 Nov 2015)

I would. And I really like the colours in op.


----------



## Drago (14 Nov 2015)

Jacobs Club Brown?


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (14 Nov 2015)

Could easily be done, but would I??


----------



## Illaveago (15 Nov 2015)

What if you all had the same type of bike in the same colours? It would be fun sorting out who's is who's.


----------



## User33236 (16 Nov 2015)

Illaveago said:


> What if you all had the same type of bike in the same colours? It would be fun sorting out who's is who's.



Accessorise... my headset topcap is a Scottish Saltire so would be easy for me.....but nope, wouldnt do my bike in team colours.

My bikes are all black with black highlights (except for said topcap!) lol. That way they match anything


----------



## RegG (20 Nov 2015)

Illaveago said:


> What if you all had the same type of bike in the same colours? It would be fun sorting out who's is who's.



You could always 'customise' the bike with these.....

http://pegatin.com/index.php?l=eng


----------



## fossyant (20 Nov 2015)

Our club kit was dark blue with white and light blue panels. I just so happened to get a bike built up in white and blue


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (5 Dec 2015)

Can you retake the OP photo to include the club jersey please ?


----------

